# Giving GOLFTV a try



## IainP (Jan 27, 2019)

Fancied seeing how Justin and all would do.

But fancied something different from a nowtv pass.

Not sure how much they will show,  possibly just featured holes plus some highlights. Quality seems okay so far.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 27, 2019)

How much is it and is it only on an internet streaming site?

Keep us posted as I've also chucked Now TV as it's gone back to Â£33 a month, happy paying Â£20 as I really only watch golf.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 27, 2019)

Assuming your watching through a VPN? As I thought it wasn't available in the UK.


----------



## cliveb (Jan 28, 2019)

Had a quick look out of idle curiosity. Looks to be available worldwide. But nowhere could I find any prices quoted. Anyone know the costs?


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 28, 2019)

cliveb said:



			Had a quick look out of idle curiosity. Looks to be available worldwide. But nowhere could I find any prices quoted. Anyone know the costs?
		
Click to expand...


According to this article https://www.digitaltveurope.com/2018/10/22/discovery-to-launch-golftv-streaming-service-in-january/ its not available in the UK until 2022, as sky still have the rights to the golf until then in the UK.


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 28, 2019)

I joined for this exact same reason over the weekend.

It's less than Â£5 a month, coverage isn't amazing but it's good enough to keep track of players and see the juiciest parts of the day, seems to be some lapses in content with several minute periods of the leaderboard and silence but this makes for a good brew making opportunity.

I would recommend it for the price, don't watch much other sports so I can't justify paying for a sky sports pass.

You can also watch golftv on 4 devices at the same time so I fired over my details to the old man who watched it on his iPad whilst i had it on in the background on my laptop.

I never thought it was available in the UK so couldn't help but join when it allowed me to.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 28, 2019)

Just tried logging in on my computer instead of on the app and it is allowing me to subscribe. The app gives no option of this at all. For less than a fiver a month then I think I'll go for it since I have no other option to watch.


----------



## Lazkir (Jan 28, 2019)

Have subbed as well, less than a fiver a month. Worth a shot!
Picture quality when cast to my 55 inch Sony is pretty good as well.


----------



## pool888 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sky Sports month pass on Now TV is very expensive at Â£33.99, should be somewhere around the offer price of Â£20.00. We had letter in last week from Sky offering Sky Q with Sports, boxsets and HD for Â£35 per month. OK thats an 18 month contract and you cant dip in and out of the service like Now TV, but you have better quality picture, multiple channel recording facility and a catch service.


----------



## Chrisb83 (Jan 28, 2019)

Excuse my ignorance but just seen this thread.

Will all 4 majors be shown through this app live? 

Iâ€™ve just cancelled sky last night simply couldnâ€™t justify the price anymore for 4 tournaments a year


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 28, 2019)

It seems like a lot of sports are going towards a standalone digital streaming service. 

Not a major issue as long as the service is good, fairly priced and ideally it is easy to watch on multiple devices (including a big tele). 

I'm still amazed that the English Premier League don't do this and allow people to just buy a season ticket to watch their teams games. Current UK rules don't allow televised 3pm kick offs, so just have every team kicking off at 12:45pm or 5:30pm and let people buy any game they want. 

I'm a fan of Sky and I think they do a great job of covering golf. It also looks like they are finally ditching the golf channel / CBS coverage and having their own team stateside. Ok, not all that fussed with Mark Roe, but the other guys and girls are good.  But in my view Sky really need to change their approach more broadly. It must cost them absolute fortunes to maintain and install the Sky equipment. They need to move to a more flexible streaming service and save millions a year on installing Sky dishes and boxes. 

Only issue with every sport having their standalone streaming service is a casual viewer is not going to be introduced to a random sport. I remember channel hopping and coming across the 1997 Ryder Cup finale on a Sunday afternoon as a 12 year old who knew very little about golf. Never missed another Ryder Cup since and I remember actively looking forward to the 99 Ryder Cup starting. 

That is a challenge for the broadcasters to have some kind of multiple sport service / package and offer free views or trailers for other sports across their platform.


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 28, 2019)

GolfTv will single handedly ruin golf coverage on sky sports in my opinion.

Discovery (golftv) have the PGA rights for the next 12 years internationally outside of the US, sky have rights until 2022, after then I don't know what will be on the cards for golf on sky sports? I imagine they'll focus on ensuring they have rights to all champions league matches or something as a priority.

Don't think the rights for the masters have been announced yet so I imagine there is still some big battles for rights to some of the majors..

GolfTv will be the netflix of golf, I imagine they will put a lot of documentaries on there etc too, not to mention they have signed deals with Tiger for instructional videos, commentaries and analysis etc. and have access to numerous tours including pga euro tour and web.com


----------



## Seanz25 (Jan 28, 2019)

So is there a clear breakdown of what it actually includes for those of us in the UK? Ideally in contrast with what sky offers? I assume you're not getting live feature group coverage on the final two days (Sat and Sunday)? There website and support info seems a tad messy currently. If it's a complete offering of both live coverage and on-demand replays for PGA Tour events I'll probably sign up.


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 30, 2019)

Seanz25 said:



			So is there a clear breakdown of what it actually includes for those of us in the UK? Ideally in contrast with what sky offers? I assume you're not getting live feature group coverage on the final two days (Sat and Sunday)? There website and support info seems a tad messy currently. If it's a complete offering of both live coverage and on-demand replays for PGA Tour events I'll probably sign up.
		
Click to expand...

It's not the clearest yet and the website is still in it's beta stage, however at Â£5 a month to have it on my computer so I can listen in at work alone is worth it to me especially the Thursday Friday buildup. I didn't know what the content would be like but I'm happy enough with it to keep the subscription going especially as they literally have every available Tour available under the PGA umbrella.

Nice to have a collection of on demand stuff to listen to which will grow now they have tiger on board.

I was watching live over the weekend and the coverage wasn't up there with Sky's but it's early days and it's a fraction of the price and can be cancelled at any time without signing up to contracts.

Worth a punt.


----------



## Seanz25 (Jan 30, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			It's not the clearest yet and the website is still in it's beta stage, however at Â£5 a month to have it on my computer so I can listen in at work alone is worth it to me especially the Thursday Friday buildup. I didn't know what the content would be like but I'm happy enough with it to keep the subscription going especially as they literally have every available Tour available under the PGA umbrella.

Nice to have a collection of on demand stuff to listen to which will grow now they have tiger on board.

I was watching live over the weekend and the coverage wasn't up there with Sky's but it's early days and it's a fraction of the price and can be cancelled at any time without signing up to contracts.

Worth a punt.
		
Click to expand...

Sure, that makes sense. I'm just trying to clarify whether you can watch full video coverage live on the Saturday and Sunday or is it simply just clips continuously posted throughout the day?


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 30, 2019)

Seanz25 said:



			Sure, that makes sense. I'm just trying to clarify whether you can watch full video coverage live on the Saturday and Sunday or is it simply just clips continuously posted throughout the day?
		
Click to expand...

No it's all live streamed, the video link to the round looks like all other 'on demand' stuff however it just has a 'live' tag in the corner, click on this and it's live coverage.

For example the first round tomorrow is noted as 'scheduled' which is down to run from 2.30pm to 8.00pm so you can watch the full days golf live, it's the same as this for all other rounds. I'm not sure however if you miss the first hour or so if you can rewind the stream or your locked by where you enter the stream.


----------



## pool888 (Jan 30, 2019)

Do you get full coverage of the rounds, i.e. is it like watching Sky where they move from hole to hole, player to player so you can see all the important action or is it fixed to your choice of hole or playing group?


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 30, 2019)

pool888 said:



			Do you get full coverage of the rounds, i.e. is it like watching Sky where they move from hole to hole, player to player so you can see all the important action or is it fixed to your choice of hole or playing group?
		
Click to expand...

Yes they move from hole to hole and group to group, they have a couple of featured holes which they like to focus on too but they seemed to capture all the important shots from what I saw.

Some rookie mistakes but it happens, for instance Spieth was -4 for the day after his eagle at 13, then -5 after a birdie on 14. Spieth was walking down the 16th by the time the commentators had picked up on his score as they were confused as to what had happened as he was only -2. They then advised he had got a triple bogey down 15th prior to showing the footage of his eagle etc. nothing else stood out this much, but they dropped the ball a little. Probably as they were focussing on Rose a little more at that point.

Mistakes happen though and i'm sure co-ordination and quality will improve as they get more and more rounds under their belt.


----------



## Seanz25 (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for the info BritishShooting, really helpful. I want to get on board with this but it seems very messy at the moment.

I've asked GOLF TV's support twitter via DM for some clarification as to exactly what us in the UK will receive access to 'live' across the year and it's conflicting with what's been said on here and elsewhere, so I wonder if either they're not sure themselves or there has been an error that allowed people like BritishShooting to watch this weekend when in reality it should have been GEOBlocked. I'm presuming you weren't using a VPN @Britishshooting or have I misread?

Quite clear you can't pause/rewind the live feed either which is a shame. 

Really hope they sort themselves out!


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 30, 2019)

Seanz25 said:



			Thanks for the info BritishShooting, really helpful. I want to get on board with this but it seems very messy at the moment.

I've asked GOLF TV's support twitter via DM for some clarification as to exactly what us in the UK will receive access to 'live' across the year and it's conflicting with what's been said on here and elsewhere, so I wonder if either they're not sure themselves or there has been an error that allowed people like BritishShooting to watch this weekend when in reality it should have been GEOBlocked. I'm presuming you weren't using a VPN @Britishshooting or have I misread?

Quite clear you can't pause/rewind the live feed either which is a shame.

Really hope they sort themselves out!
View attachment 26461

Click to expand...

No I don't use a VPN or anything, and had no issues watching over the weekend on two different devices using 2 different web browsers but on the same internet connection.

Macbook on Safari
Imac on Google Chrome

I suppose that shows how messy it is if UK shouldn't get coverage over the weekend and I watched happy as larry or it's something they haven't fully addressed. I'm almost certain that I paused the livestream also unless I confused it with an archived video.

It's utterly pointless if it gets restricted and knocks out sat/sun play and i'll have to cancel as will many others I imagine. 

I'll see how I get on this weekend and report back.


----------



## Seanz25 (Jan 30, 2019)

Gonna assume they messed up by allowing you access this weekend if we're going off this on Twitter support.... 
Anyway do keep us posted as not convinced they have a clue themselves tbh!


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 30, 2019)

Maybe their business model is 'it's only Â£5 a month, we can wing it' 

The scheduled Round 1 of The Phoenix Waste Management Open was supposed to go live from 2.15pm(GMT), still not gone live yet over half an hour later...

I'll be sure to update over the weekend, from reading certain articles online since your posts, I can't even see any rights about the UK however this info is from December so may have changes. 

Maybe the feature hole is available over the weekend? They definitely put a lot of emphasis into the Par 3 and Par 5 however coverage wasn't limited to these specific holes. 

Even I'm confused now haha.

In the content availability tab it mentions the featured groups being limited to Thurs and Fri and then mentions the Featured Holes but doesn't put any details about the restrictions, maybe this is available in the UK? Or they messed up and didn't restrict the coverage to the UK:

https://content.golf.tv


*About GolfTV*


GOLFTV is a digital video streaming platform and will be available in all international markets (excluding China and South Korea) from January 2019. It will feature a wide range of premium programming and content, including the PGA TOURâ€™s Featured Holes and Featured Groups live streams.

In addition, full live coverage will be rolled out market by market in accordance with rights activation dates.  The full live rights starting dates by territory are shown below for Discoveryâ€™s separate agreements with the European Tour and PGA TOUR.

_*European Tour:*_

*Rights
Commencing
  Markets*
Exclusive Broadcast and GOLFTV Digital Streaming Rights
2019
Albania, Cyprus, Greece, Hungary, Italy, Malta, Romania, Russia, Spain (sublicense agreed with Movistar+), Turkey, Ukraine.
2020
Iceland, Poland.
2021
Belgium, Netherlands
GOLFTV Digital Streaming Rights

_(TV rights-holders retain right to simulcast linear coverage on their digital platform)_
2019
Balkan markets, Bulgaria,Estonia, Eurasia markets (Armenia, Azerbaijan, Belarus, Georgia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Moldova, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan), India, Indonesia, Latin American markets,Latvia,Lithuania, Malaysia, Myanmar, Portugal, Singapore, Taiwan, Thailand.

2020
Vietnam.
2021
Hong Kong.
2022
Czech Republic, Pan-Middle East, Slovakia.
GOLFTV Digital Streaming Rights
_(Excluding Ryder Cup)_
2019
Germany, Switzerland, Austria.




Read more at http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/news/newsid=363578.html#err0Jept3K7eEPzG.99


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 30, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Maybe their business model is 'it's only Â£5 a month, we can wing it'

*The scheduled Round 1 of The Phoenix Waste Management Open was supposed to go live from 2.15pm(GMT), still not gone live yet over half an hour later...*

I'll be sure to update over the weekend, from reading certain articles online since your posts, I can't even see any rights about the UK however this info is from December so may have changes.

Maybe the feature hole is available over the weekend? They definitely put a lot of emphasis into the Par 3 and Par 5 however coverage wasn't limited to these specific holes. 

Even I'm confused now haha.

In the content availability tab it mentions the featured groups being limited to Thurs and Fri and then mentions the Featured Holes but doesn't put any details about the restrictions, maybe this is available in the UK? Or they messed up and didn't restrict the coverage to the UK:

https://content.golf.tv


*About GolfTV*


GOLFTV is a digital video streaming platform and will be available in all international markets (excluding China and South Korea) from January 2019. It will feature a wide range of premium programming and content, including the PGA TOURâ€™s Featured Holes and Featured Groups live streams.

In addition, full live coverage will be rolled out market by market in accordance with rights activation dates.  The full live rights starting dates by territory are shown below for Discoveryâ€™s separate agreements with the European Tour and PGA TOUR.

_*European Tour:*_

*Rights
Commencing
  Markets*
Exclusive Broadcast and GOLFTV Digital Streaming Rights
2019
Albania, Cyprus, Greece, Hungary, Italy, Malta, Romania, Russia, Spain (sublicense agreed with Movistar+), Turkey, Ukraine.
2020
Iceland, Poland.
2021
Belgium, Netherlands
GOLFTV Digital Streaming Rights

_(TV rights-holders retain right to simulcast linear coverage on their digital platform)_
2019
Balkan markets, Bulgaria,Estonia, Eurasia markets (Armenia, Azerbaijan, Belarus, Georgia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Moldova, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan), India, Indonesia, Latin American markets,Latvia,Lithuania, Malaysia, Myanmar, Portugal, Singapore, Taiwan, Thailand.

2020
Vietnam.
2021
Hong Kong.
2022
Czech Republic, Pan-Middle East, Slovakia.
GOLFTV Digital Streaming Rights
_(Excluding Ryder Cup)_
2019
Germany, Switzerland, Austria.




Read more at http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/news/newsid=363578.html#err0Jept3K7eEPzG.99

Click to expand...

Given that round one doesn't start till tomorrow I think they still have time. 

By the sounds of it, this doesn't seem worth subscribing to at the moment. Gona give it a while before deciding what to do, as its weekend coverage I'm interested in most.


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 30, 2019)

Garush34 said:



			Given that round one doesn't start till tomorrow I think they still have time. 

By the sounds of it, this doesn't seem worth subscribing to at the moment. Gona give it a while before deciding what to do, as its weekend coverage I'm interested in most.
		
Click to expand...

Dear God it's Wednesday! I was on wind down for the weekend.

Genuinely Distraught!


----------



## Grugg (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi fellow golfers newbie here (been lurking for a while) decided to reveal my presence in this thread as I have been toying with joining GolfTV (mainly because of the reasonable cost compared to sky) and today received this reply from them to a query I had concerning UK coverage as have some of you I noticed...anyway hoping it may be of some help

Dear Grugg,

In UK with a Live pass you will have access to the following contents 

Featured Groups (live coverage of two high-profile groups throughout their 18-hole rounds) from PGA TOUR events during Thursday and Friday rounds before coverage begins on television in your country.

Featured Holes (live coverage of the eventâ€™s most iconic holes) during every PGA TOUR event.

Highlights from every PGA TOUR round and event, on-demand.



Kind regards,
Adam


----------



## Seanz25 (Jan 30, 2019)

Grugg said:



			Hi fellow golfers newbie here (been lurking for a while) decided to reveal my presence in this thread as I have been toying with joining GolfTV (mainly because of the reasonable cost compared to sky) and today received this reply from them to a query I had concerning UK coverage as have some of you I noticed...anyway hoping it may be of some help

Dear Grugg,

In UK with a Live pass you will have access to the following contents

Featured Groups (live coverage of two high-profile groups throughout their 18-hole rounds) from PGA TOUR events during Thursday and Friday rounds before coverage begins on television in your country.

Featured Holes (live coverage of the eventâ€™s most iconic holes) during every PGA TOUR event.

Highlights from every PGA TOUR round and event, on-demand.



Kind regards,
Adam







Click to expand...

From looking on Twitter that's the generic quote they're sending out whenever anyone asks, all their info is really conflicting and super hard to clarify. I don't want to sign up to the then find out they've suddenly started enforcing what was initially meant to be set in place.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 30, 2019)

I've got a headache now reading this thread!

Somebody report back in a week or two please.

ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ


----------



## Dasit (Jan 30, 2019)

Support sky sports

We have the best golf coverage in the world. Far superior to what Americans put out for example.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 30, 2019)

Dasit said:



			Support sky sports

We have the best golf coverage in the world. Far superior to what Americans put out for example.
		
Click to expand...

I'll support Sky when they sack Mark Roe. Destroys my viewing pleasure listening to him.


----------



## Lazkir (Jan 30, 2019)

Dasit said:



			Support sky sports

We have the best golf coverage in the world. Far superior to what Americans put out for example.
		
Click to expand...


I'm not paying Â£33 per month just to watch golf. Yes there's other sports as well but I can get access to the ones I want to watch by other (legal) means.
Â£5 pm is only a bit more than a pint of beer (I drink San Miguel), so it's no big deal to me. Hopefully if this takes off we can have decent access to golf at a reasonable price.

Edit: Just tried loging in via VPN (US) and golftv isn't available in the US. I've logged in via other countries and it works ok, so just have to find which countries do have full coverage?


----------



## IainP (Jan 30, 2019)

On Sunday it was just featured holes. With the odd catch up on what happening elsewhere. 

No comparison with full proper coverage,  but I find I often don't watch that fully. On one evening basis I found it okay to dip in and out of.  

Time will tell but for the price it seemed worth a punt.


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 31, 2019)

Just watching now, to confirm you can pause, rewind etc the live stream.

I just signed in and it allowed me to 'watch from beginning' or 'watch live'.

I started to watch live and it allows me to rewind, pause the stream etc. and fast forward up to the point where it catches back up. There is then a button bottom right that allows you to go live again should you wish.


----------



## Dasit (Jan 31, 2019)

Lazkir said:



			I'm not paying Â£33 per month just to watch golf. Yes there's other sports as well but I can get access to the ones I want to watch by other (legal) means.
Â£5 pm is only a bit more than a pint of beer (I drink San Miguel), so it's no big deal to me. Hopefully if this takes off we can have decent access to golf at a reasonable price.

Edit: Just tried loging in via VPN (US) and golftv isn't available in the US. I've logged in via other countries and it works ok, so just have to find which countries do have full coverage?
		
Click to expand...

I am happy to pay that and more.

Â£33 Really isn't that much for entertainment.


I am tired of crappy streams online, happy to pay premium for full HD and pause, rewind and taping options.


----------



## pool888 (Jan 31, 2019)

If your willing to pay Â£33.99 for the Now TV Sports month pass each month you may as well see what price you can get for the full Sky satellite service, we were offered Sky Q with entertainment, Sports, Box Sets, and HD pack (basically everything except movies and kids) for Â£35 per month on an 18 month contract and you get full multiple channel recording facilities and catch up service and all the extra channels.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 31, 2019)

pool888 said:



			If your willing to pay Â£33.99 for the Now TV Sports month pass each month you may as well see what price you can get for the full Sky satellite service, we were offered Sky Q with entertainment, Sports, Box Sets, and HD pack (basically everything except movies and kids) for Â£35 per month on an 18 month contract and you get full multiple channel recording facilities and catch up service and all the extra channels.
		
Click to expand...

I have pretty much the same deal with Sky


----------



## pool888 (Jan 31, 2019)

We've dipped in and out of both Now TV and the full Sky service. Now TV is great for entertainment and movies, much cheaper than Sky as they have regular offers of around Â£100 for a year of both packs, and virtually all we watch is on demand so we can start the programmes at any time we want. Sport is much better on Sky as you watch so much of it live, the picture quality is better and you can record anything if you are going to miss it.


----------



## Seanz25 (Jan 31, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Just watching now, to confirm you can pause, rewind etc the live stream.

I just signed in and it allowed me to 'watch from beginning' or 'watch live'.

I started to watch live and it allows me to rewind, pause the stream etc. and fast forward up to the point where it catches back up. There is then a button bottom right that allows you to go live again should you wish.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for these updates, shows you how off their support is. Telling me the exact opposite!


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 3, 2019)

Any further updates or opinions before I take the plunge?

Quite like watching some of the "lesser" tours so this is actually pricking my interest. How easy is it to cast onto my TV from my phone?


----------



## Lazkir (Feb 3, 2019)

Very easy to cast, I've done it to both my main TV and my bedroom one. Both times picture was great (HD quality).

As for the content, just be aware it's either featured holes, or featured groups. You don't get to see anything else going off on the course. You do get scoreboard updates as the featured groups walk to their drives etc.
Not perfect, but I'm giving it a try for the month.


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Feb 3, 2019)

Might have to take the plunge and give it a go as well ! Would love the sky sports channel but no way i can justify the cost unfortunately


----------



## Britishshooting (Feb 4, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Any further updates or opinions before I take the plunge?

Quite like watching some of the "lesser" tours so this is actually pricking my interest. How easy is it to cast onto my TV from my phone?
		
Click to expand...


Based on the Waste Management Phoenix Open

Thursday / Friday coverage was great, no issues for the price point to complain about for me really.

I missed Saturday coverage but watched through Sundays coverage.

Featured holes were the 16 & 17 and whilst it's good to see them coming in you miss all the excitement elsewhere.

When Rickie triple bogied the leaderboard shown him at -19 and then updated itself to show him at -16, they then went on to discuss his triple bogey but there was no footage of it.

Once the final group had walked off 17 coverage seemed to cease, they passed out their thanks to the relevant sponsors etc and then the stream ended and it never actually concluded who had won.

I watched this on demand, the live stream had already finished,  so I'm not sure if this was in the live coverage and then cut from the 'on demand' stuff for copyright reasons. Maybe somebody that watched it live may have a different experience.

For Â£5 a month though i'm definitely keeping it, just to listen in at work and follow the Web Tour etc. as it's nice to see what we have to look forward to.


----------



## pool888 (Feb 4, 2019)

It's a good price if you only watch Golf compared to Sky Sports, but isn't it a bit like watching a football match where you only follow 1 player or 1 area of the pitch and your missing most of the action, must a bit frustrating compared to full coverage? I take it the featured groups at the weekend are the leaders, or is it just featured holes at the weekend?


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Feb 4, 2019)

Just a heads up lads, i've had some promotional material from Sky through the door this morning, 18 months of all the sports channels (Golf, football, arena, Premier League, Cricket and F1) for Â£18p/m. Price of 5-6 pints and it guarantees decent coverage of the golf and i'll get all the football as well  Obviously Â£5 a month is a fantastic deal but only being able to watch featured holes and no weekend coverage means sky is a no brainer for me now !


----------



## pool888 (Feb 4, 2019)

GOLFER1994 said:



			Just a heads up lads, i've had some promotional material from Sky through the door this morning, 18 months of all the sports channels (Golf, football, arena, Premier League, Cricket and F1) for Â£18p/m. Price of 5-6 pints and it guarantees decent coverage of the golf and i'll get all the football as well  Obviously Â£5 a month is a fantastic deal but only being able to watch featured holes and no weekend coverage means sky is a no brainer for me now !
		
Click to expand...

But this will be on top of the cost your Sky package, if you could only choose the Sports Pack and nothing else I think lots of people would do it, so not really Â£18 per month. Even with haggling I think the cheapest you can get Sky with Sports is Â£30+ per month.

Now TV are doing Sports Pack for Â£20 per month for 4 months, which covers you until the end of the football season. The good thing with Now TV is you don't need to purchase any other channels if you don't want to. You can also watch 2 streams simultaneously so you could share the cost with a relative or friend if you wished (I'm sure this is against the T&C's but I know people who do this no problem).

https://www.nowtv.com/watch-sky-spo...HDJNk7kq9W2Sx_nUK6ozNCRrg9Vk-ipRoCdRsQAvD_BwE


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Feb 4, 2019)

pool888 said:



			But this will be on top of the cost your Sky package, if you could only choose the Sports Pack and nothing else I think lots of people would do it, so not really Â£18 per month. Even with haggling I think the cheapest you can get Sky with Sports is Â£30+ per month.

Now TV are doing Sports Pack for Â£20 per months for 4 months, which covers you until the end of the football season. The good thing with Now TV is you don't need to purchase any other channels if you don't want to. You can also watch 2 streams simultaneously so you could share the cost with a relative or friend if you wished (I'm sure this is against the T&C's but I know people who do this no problem).

https://www.nowtv.com/watch-sky-spo...HDJNk7kq9W2Sx_nUK6ozNCRrg9Vk-ipRoCdRsQAvD_BwE

Click to expand...

Point well made. But for me I pay Â£30 a month for my broadband with a basic sky package. So an additional Â£18 a month just represents value for sports in my head  I think i'll be taking the plunge this evening. Certainly worth a thought for those already with Sky though if they are wanting sports !


----------



## abjectplop (Feb 4, 2019)

Now TV is the way to go if you don't want to pay too much for sports coverage. As pool888 mentions above you can currently get it for Â£20 a month for 4 months, and they'll shortly launch their F1 season pass which gives you all sports channels......you pay up front but usually works out about Â£16 per month.

Sky recently offered me all sports channels for Â£11 a month but they want an additional Â£25 a month for their Entertainment Package....I'd literally watch nothing on that!


----------



## Grugg (Feb 4, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Based on the Waste Management Phoenix Open

Thursday / Friday coverage was great, no issues for the price point to complain about for me really.

I missed Saturday coverage but watched through Sundays coverage.

Featured holes were the 16 & 17 and whilst it's good to see them coming in you miss all the excitement elsewhere.

When Rickie triple bogied the leaderboard shown him at -19 and then updated itself to show him at -16, they then went on to discuss his triple bogey but there was no footage of it.

Once the final group had walked off 17 coverage seemed to cease, they passed out their thanks to the relevant sponsors etc and then the stream ended and it never actually concluded who had won.

I watched this on demand, the live stream had already finished,  so I'm not sure if this was in the live coverage and then cut from the 'on demand' stuff for copyright reasons. *Maybe somebody that watched it live may have a different experience.*

For Â£5 a month though i'm definitely keeping it, just to listen in at work and follow the Web Tour etc. as it's nice to see what we have to look forward to.
		
Click to expand...


This just about sums up my experience with GolfTV and whilst it's a little frustrating missing the action going on elsewhere on the course I think it's just about worth the Â£5 a month for a golf 'fix'. 

*I watched the final stages live and the stream did indeed end when the featured holes were completed*. Too bad they don't conclude with at least the result though


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 4, 2019)

abjectplop said:



			Now TV is the way to go if you don't want to pay too much for sports coverage. As pool888 mentions above you can currently get it for Â£20 a month for 4 months, and they'll shortly launch their F1 season pass which gives you all sports channels......you pay up front but usually works out about Â£16 per month.

Sky recently offered me all sports channels for Â£11 a month but they want an additional Â£25 a month for their Entertainment Package....I'd literally watch nothing on that!
		
Click to expand...

I'll check that out again. They just stopped my Â£20 a month offer. Wouldn't give me it again and wanted Â£33.


----------



## abjectplop (Feb 4, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I'll check that out again. They just stopped my Â£20 a month offer. Wouldn't give me it again and wanted Â£33.
		
Click to expand...

Offer is here https://www.nowtv.com/offers if you need it


----------



## Seanz25 (Feb 4, 2019)

I too signed up for the initial month, the on-demand replay from yesterday's Phoenix open showed featured groups for the first hour or two, it then transitioned into featured holes, I'm assuming this happened live also - And hasn't been added in post the event finishing?

 Actual coverage seem's fine - obviously a bit strange missing what's going on elsewhere but it's still a decent 'fix.'

Using a VPN will allow you to access a lot more content 'in full' including European tour coverage and doesn't require an account based in a specific country - but whether you can be bothered going down the VPN route is a different matter for a different day.


----------



## seasidehacker (Feb 6, 2019)

Just wondering if anyone has any European tour content showing (mine hasn't) and if anyone has tried this through a VPN? I cant work out which country has full coverage over the weekend and not just selected groups and holes?


----------



## Britishshooting (Feb 6, 2019)

seasidehacker said:



			Just wondering if anyone has any European tour content showing (mine hasn't) and if anyone has tried this through a VPN? I cant work out which country has full coverage over the weekend and not just selected groups and holes?
		
Click to expand...

Can't be certain it will work but i'd start with these locations, let us know how you get on as I'll set up a VPN myself if it works out.


From January 2019, Discovery will hold live European Tour rights in the following markets (please see Notes to Editors for full market list):



Exclusive linear and digital rights in markets including _Italy, Romania, Russia, Spain (sublicense agreed with Movistar+), Turkey_; 
GOLFTV digital streaming rights in _Germany, Austria _and _Switzerland_.  _Portugal, Balkan countries, Eurasia, India, Latin America, Indonesia, Thailand, Singapore_ and a number of _territories in Asia_;


----------



## Britishshooting (Feb 14, 2019)

Dunna bother with this crap...

Rain delayed play, so the scheduled slot that ran from 2.30pm managed to get the 1st 2 groups coverage before rain halted play.

The rest of the scheduled slot was then filled with 2018 coverage which is fair enough. Good to show something whilst no groups are able to play.

There out playing again now and there is not foootage whatsoever. 

It seems that outside of the scheduled slots there is zero coverage, so as the scores were wiped clear there has effectively been no footage of todayâ€™s golf.

Same seems to happen if the golf goes on beyond the scheduled time slot, which results in not knowing the final results ðŸ™„

They need to address this.


----------



## IainP (Feb 17, 2019)

seasidehacker said:



			Just wondering if anyone has any European tour content showing (mine hasn't) and if anyone has tried this through a VPN? I cant work out which country has full coverage over the weekend and not just selected groups and holes?
		
Click to expand...

Have had a go with a basic vpn, pga final round featured groups have appeared,  and also seeing some items under Euro tour, although not tried them as from earlier.


----------



## User20204 (Feb 17, 2019)

Seems there isn't any actual live golf on that Golf TV or am I just not finding it ?? All I see is on demand stuff.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 10, 2019)

Any update on this?

I'm considering trying it for the President's Cup etc.

Is it 💩 or is it a means to an end to see some golf.


----------



## IainP (Dec 10, 2019)

I'll msg you


----------



## User20204 (Dec 10, 2019)

IainP said:



			I'll msg you
		
Click to expand...


What's the secret ?


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 10, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			What's the secret ?
		
Click to expand...

You need to be in the club!


----------



## User20204 (Dec 10, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			You need to be in the club!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be a member of a club that would have me as a member.


----------



## pendodave (Dec 12, 2019)

I don't think it's available in the UK, but the options available in the Australian version of golftv include the full woods/Thomas match from yesterday in the 'free' section and the full coverage in the subscription section.
I wonder which country has the most coverage (including the Euro tour) available, as it's obviously geo-protected. Sadly, I can't be a****** to try them all out, but I am interested if anyone knows...


----------



## Diamond (Apr 5, 2020)

Has anybody got any info on whether this Golf TV is worth getting once the golf is back?


----------



## Chucktheputt (Jun 12, 2020)

Diamond said:



			Has anybody got any info on whether this Golf TV is worth getting once the golf is back?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I am in the UK and have been using it for a year with a VPN connection. Watched last years Open and Solheim Cup without any adverts! It's only £4.99 a month so I just buy in when I need, instead of buying a year.
I am typing this while watching the second round of the Charles Schwab.
If you want to watch European tour coverage live you will need to use a VPN to access a country that doesn't take the primary broadcasters feed. You can watch early featured groups of US tour for your fiver (which is the only thing available anywhere, anyway) If you stay in the UK for later coverage you will only see featured holes or groups. To get the live programme you need to use a VPN to connect to a country that GolfTV is the default broadcaster for the US tour.
The beauty is there are no ads (at the moment) they just use the live feed.
I will be doing my research to find from where I can view the Masters and Ryder Cup on GolfTV.
So to sum up. Fantastic if you use a VPN.


----------

